# Nettle Lake Bass



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Anyone fish Nettle Lake yet this year? Was wondering if the bass are hitting and on what?


----------



## dock dabber (Mar 20, 2005)

Dont really know anything about this lake but would like to hear about the bass and crappie population. How big is this lake?


----------



## ohiogsp (May 23, 2006)

Good luck, we got a cottage there and never catch nothing. Crappie hit good once a year and that is about it. I don't even take my pole to waist my time. Unless I have a appointment at Lake la su ann "now that is fishing".


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

dock dabber said:


> Dont really know anything about this lake but would like to hear about the bass and crappie population. How big is this lake?


Usually I do pretty good for the bass and crappie. The crappie population is pretty good if you hit it right. There are a lot of small crappies in there, but usually I catch between 30-50 crappies (7-10 inches) everytime I go out there (usually 3-4 times a year during the spring). There are some big crappies if you hit them exactly right. They are a little harder to find though. Just fish the lilly pads for the crappies and you do pretty good.

This lake is only 95 acres, there is a no wake until 10:00am for the whole lake and a no wake always in the North Cove.


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Would Nettle Lake be suitable to take a belly boat on?


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

normd said:


> Would Nettle Lake be suitable to take a belly boat on?


Should be. There usually isn't a lot of boat traffic on the lake. You will find a lot of lilly pads on this lake to fish. Outside of the lillies is usually deeper water.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

ohiogsp said:


> Good luck, we got a cottage there and never catch nothing. Crappie hit good once a year and that is about it. I don't even take my pole to waist my time. Unless I have a appointment at Lake la su ann "now that is fishing".



That is probably why you don't catch anything........you don't take a pole! LOL

What side of the lake is your cottage on? By the campground?


----------



## ohiogsp (May 23, 2006)

I should try it with a pole. Here all this time I was trying to catch them in my mouth.  The cottage is on the east side of the lake, near the lilly pads east of the campgrounds on the point. The last circle shaped cutout as you are headed back to the North cove.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

ohiogsp said:


> I should try it with a pole. Here all this time I was trying to catch them in my mouth.  The cottage is on the east side of the lake, near the lilly pads east of the campgrounds on the point. The last circle shaped cutout as you are headed back to the North cove.


I know exactly where you are. Very nice lake to have a cottage on. Very quit and peaceful lake. 

I will let you know how I did. I will be there April 29th for a little club tournament. hopefully the lilly will have started to sprout by then and the bass will be starting their spawn.


----------



## Bigbass101 (Feb 6, 2006)

I fished it a little over a week ago. It was my first time fishing that lake. Here's the link to the report with photos.

http://fishtalkfishingreports.yuku.com/topic/756/t/Nettle-Lake-OH-04-09-07.html


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

thanks for the update BigBass. Great Report. 

You are right, there are lilly's surrending pretty much the whole lake.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

My buddie owns a cabin up there, lives thier year round, it is a busy lake in the summer, more than people realize, it's a one way lake also, if you go whach which way the people travel, it's a nice lake to fish for fun, nice bass desent crappie.


----------



## Bigbass101 (Feb 6, 2006)

I was there Sunday, and there was someone tubing behind a pontoon boat. There were a few speed boats that came out. If they are doing this in 55 degree water, I can only imagine how it gets during the summer.

Fishing was a lot better this past weekend with the warmer water.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Bigbass101 said:


> I was there Sunday, and there was someone tubing behind a pontoon boat. There were a few speed boats that came out. If they are doing this in 55 degree water, I can only imagine how it gets during the summer.
> 
> Fishing was a lot better this past weekend with the warmer water.



What were you using this weekend there? I have a little club tournament there on Sunday, only 3 boats and any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bigbass101 (Feb 6, 2006)

> What were you using this weekend there? I have a little club tournament there on Sunday, only 3 boats and any help would be greatly appreciated.


Here's the link to the latest report. It has photos and lures listed.

http://fishtalkfishingreports.yuku.com/topic/795/t/Nettle-Lake-OH-04-22-07.html

Let me know how you do. I don't think will be back till next Spring. Too many other lakes to fish.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Bigbass,

Were you fishing the North Cove? Were you fishing timber or the lily pads? What was the most consisted bite?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Bigbass101 (Feb 6, 2006)

> Were you fishing the North Cove? Were you fishing timber or the lily pads? What was the most consisted bite?


We caught several keepers along the campground side. Our biggest fish came along the North end on the drop off. I imagine they are up in the pads now. 

Most consistent bite was the spinnerbait and crankbait. Biggest fish came on jigs. 

Good luck


----------



## Bigbass101 (Feb 6, 2006)

Rutty,

How did the tourney go?


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

We ended up not fishing becuase everyone had to bail on me. I was the only boat left so I decided to fish Lake Erie instead. It was a bummer, becuase I was really looking forward to fishing the lake.


----------

